# Conversores ADC y DAC y límite de régimen



## devaronaomar (Mar 9, 2009)

Hola a todos, antes que nada presentarme que soy nuevo en el foro. 
Soy estudiante de telecomunicaciones terminando y el proyecto es lo que me ha hecho venir buscando ayuda, empiezo..
Necesito digitalizar audio stereo con un conversor de dor puertas de entrada (R y L) y salida serie con régimen binario inferior al MBPS y habiendo muestreado al menos a 44,1Khz para tener una cierta calidad del audio. Todo eso me lo hacen algunos ADC que he encontrado pero son de 24 bits, es decir (y corríjanme aquí si me equivoco), con una salida de  44,1*24=1058 BPS.. no me sirve..¿es correcto el cálculo para dicho conversor?.. en caso afirmativo y respecto a la limitación de 1mbps, qué solución puedo buscar? Quizás un conversor de 16 bits ?

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 9, 2009)

haber... creo que estas combinando peras y manzanas.. BPS se refiere a bits por segundo y es una medida para transmisiones seriales, en tu caso creo que te refieres a ksps o kilo muestras por segundo, que se refiere al numero de conversiones que te puede realizar un convertidor AD

si quieres procesar una señal de 44kHz tendrias que muestrear al doble de la frecuencia, es decir, a 88,000 muestras por segundo, pero como es audio me imagino que ya aplicaste la formula de nyquist y por eso estipulas los 44 kHz asi que hay 2 opciones.. conseguir 2 convertidores de 44ksps o superiores, o conseguir un convertidor de 2 canales de 88ksps o superior... (88ksps por que vas a muestrear 2 canales a 44ksps cada uno)

En cuanto a la resolucion tu y solo tu puedes definir cuantos bits necesitas... como bien dices 16 bits es perfecto para una señal de audio, pero si quieres mas calidad en el sonido puedes muestrear con mas bits (incluso hasta 24 bits), asi que la duda que tendrias que plantearte es... que capacidad en el micro para para poder procesar todo el audio digitalizado? por que de eso depende la resolucion en el convertidor..


----------



## devaronaomar (Mar 10, 2009)

muchas gracias por la respuesta chico3001. Sin embargo sigo teniendo algún problema. Preferiría usar un ADC de 16 bits para evitarnecesitar un gran ancho de banda más tarde en la transmisión pero no encuentro el ADC adecuado, los que mejor se ajustan a mis necesidades siguen siendo los de 24 bits además, son mas fáciles de encontrar ..
Además nunca he trabajado con ADCs con dos entradas y salida serie.. ¿alguien puede decirme cuántos bits por segundo en serie tengo en el UDA1361? La daatasheet está aquí: http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/0429/0900766b80429029.pdf
¿Qué ventajas obtengo con un sigma-delta como el siguiente? http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/0285/0900766b80285c11.pdf y qué velocidad tengo a la salida?
La verdad, me resuelven mucho si me ayudan. Muchas gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 10, 2009)

Un convertidor Sigma Delta es mas caro y lento, pero tiene mas resolucion, en tu caso cualquiera de aproximaciones sucesivas te puede servir bien... 

Cualquiera de esta lista te sirve... si es de un solo canal de entrada necesitarias usar un multiplexor analogico o colocar 2 convertidores para hacer conversiones simultaneas.. 

http://focus.ti.com/paramsearch/docs/parametricsearch.tsp?family=analog&familyId=390&uiTemplateId=NODE_STRY_PGE_T&virtualTreeURL=D_PARAMETER_2000084|EQ|12


----------

